# BMW 335d and X5 xDrive35d Pricing Announced



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

The 335d will also have as standard equipment a 6-spd Auto Transmission and no Manual available.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is the link to the previous thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=325353


----------



## terefpat (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ready for big "D"!*

I had the pleasure of driving a a 3 series diesel in Sicily a few years ago and man, what fun and enjoyment it was. The Autostrada (probably the German counterpart of the Autobahn) was a thrill to open up all that low end torque! Head jerking torque! I can't wait to see how it performs on some of the open roads out here in SOCAL! Have fun motoring!


----------

